# Insane Archery's Bow Camera Mount



## DariusXV (Feb 18, 2009)

The Best Archery Forum has finished doing a new review of Insane Archery's Bow Camera Mount.

This is a really cool device that can be mounted direct to your front stabilizer or on the side of your bow. It is lightweight, and extremely durable.

Check it out and if you like what you read please don't hesitate to visit Insane Archery's website!

Thanks,

Darren Nothstine


----------

